# my b14



## sunnyorange (Sep 30, 2005)

after painting








smashed!!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

that sucks...got any more pics?


----------



## sunnyorange (Sep 30, 2005)

after it got painted?


----------



## B14Nizmo97 (Jun 4, 2005)

damn, that sucks did they total it?


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

since ur car is totaled u shud give me that chrome trim on ur hood :cheers:


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

nice color! :thumbup:


----------



## b14sentrafjs (Mar 7, 2005)

if you are going to part out let us know and also if the will fit on the us models such as bumpers!!! :thumbup: sorry to hear about the b14


----------

